# Lancaster Bombers in Brindisi Italy



## Brie (Sep 18, 2009)

My father John Roche (deceased) was ground crew on Lancaster Bombers but I do not have his service number. He mentioned being billeted in the Yacht club in Brindisi Italy towards the end of WW2. I am visiting there in a few weeks and wondered if anyone could give me any info about the RAF activities in the area at the time?


----------

